# Help and Advice > Home straight >  Road to recovery... how do I say sorry?

## EmmaLouise91

Hi all, I am new to this.

I have been suffering for a number of years and have lacked any confidence etc for most of my life. Over the past year I have lied about some things which were quite serious but it was the only way I thought I could have some attention as no one would want to be my friend if they didn't have a reason to.

I hurt a lot of people, in particular 4 very close friends. 2 have given me a second chance, the other 2 have not spoken to me since this all came out in January. I have been undergoing some CBT sessions and I think it is working, I've got some new focuses in my life and trying to get things back on track. I have not spoken to my best friend since this all came out in Jan and I really miss her. I don't know what I should do? I understand she may never speak to me again but I don't know if I can try? Should I write her a letter? 

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Emma

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome to Dwd. I think writing a letter would be a good place to start...

----------


## Angie

Hi and welcome to DWD, writing a letter sounds a good idea to me to

----------


## Paula

Hi Emma, and welcome. A letter would be good I think.

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Hi Emma, the great thing about writing a letter is that you can rewrite it until you're happy with what you want to send. It's also far less intrusive than a text or phone call. Just be as honest as you can and tell her what you've told us here, why you said the things you said and that you're now dealing with it. Tell her you miss her but give her time to take it all in.

----------


## Mrs-Darling

Ah, just noticed the date on this post and that it was Emma's only post. I hope she got things sorted out.

----------

Suzi (15-07-15)

----------


## jamie

In my experience, the easiest way to say sorry is just to say it. No need to disguise it as anything else. The recipient is usually more than happy to put water under the bridge. If they are not, maybe the outcome of the apology doesn't matter that much.

----------


## Prycejosh1987

Just explain what was going through your mind at the time, be honest and tell her how you feel about having her as a friend. Dont stop there, you can make other new friends in different ways. You can go online or talk to someone at work or if your studying you can make friends, etc. Good luck. Honesty is the best policy.

----------


## Suzi

Please check the dates on the threads, this one is from May 2017 and the member has left the forum!

----------

